# Fishing Goals



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

Any one have any good fishing goals for the season? Trying anything new or chasing a specific big fish this year?

-I am still in search of that elusive 40" musky on the fly, Ive been close a few times and had follows from much bigger but this is the year one hits the net. 

-Also switching gears away from trout this year to focus on carp and smallies in the river. been tying up a bunch of flies for bass and am getting itchy to get them wet.

-And lastly looking to put some channel cats on the fly this year ive been soaking bait and getting into some nice fish and open them up to see still live shiners kicking in the belly. Pretty sure theyll eat a clouser like every other fish does.


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

for my big musky










For all the warm water buddies


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice stuff! And good thread. I will bite.

This year, I will finally chase smallies on the fly. After catching several thousand on gear since I moved back to Utah, (no exaggeration) I'm going to get our of my comfort zone and try for them on the fly. I will probably suck royally but what the heck. Hopefully, I can at least get a few dinks. 

I also wouldn't mind getting up to the Raft river and finish my cutt slam. Not sure I can with some family health issues, but we'll see.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Years ago, I set a goal to fish at least five new waters every year. That worked for a few years, now I'm running out of any close places to go.

Those are some good-looking offerings. Some of them are bound to catch you some fish.

I haven't hooked a muskie yet but the catfish, carp, and bass are all fun on a fly rod.


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

Catherder said:


> This year, I will finally chase smallies on the fly. After catching several thousand on gear since I moved back to Utah, (no exaggeration) I'm going to get our of my comfort zone and try for them on the fly. I will probably suck royally but what the heck. Hopefully, I can at least get a few dinks.


Ive been smallie fishing for a few years now and have become one of my favorite fish to chase. If you want the numbers that chartreuse and white clouser is the go to or a hopper with a pats rubber legs underneath but for the big ones grab you some musky flies and start rippin. We always catch some big guys when were musky fishing and Im always bummed when its not a muskie. If I were to catch one of those large ones while actually smallie fishing I would be hyped haha its funny how a fisherman's mind works.


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

TOgden said:


> I haven't hooked a muskie yet but the catfish, carp, and bass are all fun on a fly rod.


You got any tips on the kitties? Im mainly fishing the rivers for them but might have to try willard after seeing everyone catching them on crank baits.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Cootshootjones said:


> You got any tips on the kitties? Im mainly fishing the rivers for them but might have to try willard after seeing everyone catching them on crank baits.


I haven't fished rivers for them but I've caught them at Lake Powell and Huntington North Reservoir. They are fun to catch because they put a good bend in your pole and they don't give up easily. 

I have just used size 6 and 8 leech patterns in olive, brown, white, and black with different colored bead heads. Also a soft hackle pattern with a tan tinsel body and a white bead head on short 1X or 2X long hooks in a size 6. 
I tie just about everything with glass beads with the best being either a clear bead, white, and orange is a close third. You might need to put more flash on yours if you are going to fish Willard since the water is usually cloudy there. Most of the ones that I've caught have been near the bottom using a fast sinking line to get down to them in 15' - 20' of water. I don't usually catch any in HN until late June, then it's pretty good until the water gets cold again in the fall.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Paying for fuel in the truck and boat to at least make two trips to the Gorge.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

1) starting a tradition of an annual Fish Lake trip once a summer, already booked

2) Continuing to relearn warm water fishing for bass and blue gill

3) Learning to target Wiper

4) Getting better at trolling for trout, etc


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

#1 Catch a golden trout. 

Some kind individuals have given me a head start on where to catch them. I just need to quit being lazy and get my butt out there and get 'er done.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

My goal is to get Cootshootjones to send me a box of buggers to try out. I'd use that musky fly at Minersville for trout, smb, and wipers! I'd also use any of the flies in the top half of picture 3.

Catherder / backcountry: the great thing about "targeting" other species, like smb or wipers, is that you don't have to give up on trout in order to get them. If you use buggers (put those silly chironomids and bobbers away!!) you should be able to target all 3 (smb, wiper, trout) with the same fly!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

2lb grayling - I know a few spots that likely hold this fish. Just need to get some proper wheels under me.

Record golden - I already tied the C&R record (at the time) and probably would have broken the catch and keep, but ended up releasing it.









Uinta Golden Trout Release


This female was over 15" long and was not weighed. The state record is less than 1.5lbs and I believe it may have been heavier than that.A very fun catch.




youtube.com


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My goal is to just get out at least once. I live 3.5 miles from grantsville res. and haven't been there in over two years.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I hope to catch a golden trout this year and a fish out of country. Also I'd like to catch a 16"+ trout on my tankara rod. It might be a stretch to get even one of the 3.



LOAH said:


> 2lb grayling - I know a few spots that likely hold this fish. Just need to get some proper wheels under me.


Good to see a post from you, LOAH. Earlier this week I was wondering what you were up to....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've never caught a greyling.
I've never caught a lake trout.
I've never caught a Wiper.
I've never caught a Walleye.
I've never caught a Muskie.

I've also never even tried for any of those. LOL

-DallanC


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

PBH said:


> My goal is to get Cootshootjones to send me a box of buggers to try out. I'd use that musky fly at Minersville for trout, smb, and wipers! I'd also use any of the flies in the top half of picture 3.


 I bet the wipers would go crazy for some big musky flies. I used to toss poppers at boils in East Canyon and the big fish on the outside of the school would shark the little guys every once in a while


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

LOAH said:


> 2lb grayling - I know a few spots that likely hold this fish. Just need to get some proper wheels under me.
> 
> Record golden - I already tied the C&R record (at the time) and probably would have broken the catch and keep, but ended up releasing it.
> 
> ...


 Wow nice golden I caught mine when they dumped them into that road side lake in the Uintas years ago. I didn't have to walk 10 miles and in a way I felt like I cheated haha but they definetly werent that size.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Cootshootjones said:


> I bet the wipers would go crazy for some big musky flies...


I'd be happy to do an experiment. Let me know when you are ready for my address...


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

PBH said:


> I'd be happy to do an experiment. Let me know when you are ready for my address...


to be honest I have lots of musky flies burning a hole in my box from when I first started tying them. I didn’t fully understand the mechanics and They just didn’t turn side to side the right way which is key for musky fishing but could work for other fish. I would be happy to send them over to you knowing they would get used


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

My goal is to go as often as I can.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My goal is to catch a 20" golden trout this year. I couldn't get them to bite last year.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

To go fishing this summer. 
Never did get to go last year. First summer in many, many, many years I haven't fished.


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

wyogoob said:


> My goal is to catch a 20" golden trout this year. I couldn't get them to bite last year.


feel free to send me GPS coordinates after you catch it so I can verify the lake... for science purposes of course


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

I am with 2full: To go fishing this summer.


----------

